# Which NT would you say is the most patient ?



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

And if you're of the persuasion that there are different types of patience .. Which types are most patient with what ? (People, places, things/ideas)


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

INTPs?

Yes, sticking with my answer INTPs.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

I am.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Definitely INTP.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

Comparing myself with the two INTJs I know, I must answer INTJ. I'm often impatient.


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

I think INTPs are more patient, but INTJs are more persistent.

INTPs are slower to get angry or frustrated, I think, and more likely to calmly approach things and sort them out before getting upset. But INTJs have the massive self-confidence to keep pushing even when it looks like a dead end in their projects, or when things are going slowly, or when people are against them.


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

INTPs easily, I would say NTJs are much more prompt in doing things so they'd rather do whatever's at hand as soon and efficiently as possible. I know personally I'm (being an ENTP) not very patient at all. It's usually only when I have to rely on another person or people to do something I want to do. If my enthusiasm is through the roof and I really want to have fun and someone is holding the group up I get frustrated and usually contemplate leaving the person behind and letting them figure it out. I'm not sure if this is particularly an ENTP thing, or me just being a generally hyperactive person.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

This is more of a function of maturity. Immature people of any type are often impatient, while mature people of any type are often patient.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so patient with my projects I don't even start them.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

niss said:


> This is more of a function of maturity. Immature people of any type are often impatient, while mature people of any type are often patient.


It's also a function of Ti and Si.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Agelastos said:


> It's also a function of Ti and Si.


If that is the case, then why are so many ISTJs and INTPs very impatient - especially when in the young adult stage?


----------



## snowflakes (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure if I would be considered "patient" or not. If I know there can be no good outcomes to a situation, project or person then I can easily lose patience in whatever it is and while I most likely will not explode with frustration or rage, it's easy for me to give up on things.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

niss said:


> If that is the case, then why are so many ISTJs and INTPs very impatient - especially when in the young adult stage?


Because their tertiary (Si for INTPs) and inferior functions aren't fully developed yet, maybe?

But really, it depends on the context. INTPs can be very patient in some regards, and very impatient in others.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Agelastos said:


> ISTJs have Te, not Ti.
> 
> Because those functions aren't fully developed yet.


That's confusing.

You indicated that Ti and Si (ISTJs do have Si) would be reflected by being a patient person. INTPs have Ti pretty high up on the list of their function stack and ISTJs have Si up there, as well. When would the first and second functions develop? And what would an ISTJ use to perceive the world while developing their Si?

I'm not trying to bust your chops here, but I think we need to think about the how and why of this before we can say that it is attributable to a specific function, or even a specific function stack.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

niss said:


> That's confusing.
> 
> You indicated that Ti and Si (ISTJs do have Si) would be reflected by being a patient person. INTPs have Ti pretty high up on the list of their function stack and ISTJs have Si up there, as well. When would the first and second functions develop? And what would an ISTJ use to perceive the world while developing their Si?
> 
> I'm not trying to bust your chops here, but I think we need to think about the how and why of this before we can say that it is attributable to a specific function, or even a specific function stack.


Yeah, that came out wrong (I hate writing on my phone - writing a proper post takes forever). Which is why I edited the post half a dozen times before you posted your response.
I'm also having a hard time finding the right words right now. I'll come back to you.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Definitely not INTJ


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

niss said:


> That's confusing.
> 
> You indicated that Ti and Si (ISTJs do have Si) would be reflected by being a patient person. INTPs have Ti pretty high up on the list of their function stack and ISTJs have Si up there, as well. When would the first and second functions develop? And what would an ISTJ use to perceive the world while developing their Si?
> 
> I'm not trying to bust your chops here, but I think we need to think about the how and why of this before we can say that it is attributable to a specific function, or even a specific function stack.


I've been home with a fever all week, so my brain is a bit addled. Anyway, I'm at my computer now, so I'll try to explain what I meant.

Te/Ti and Fe/Fi are the decision-making functions. Ti and Fi are both temperamentally passive functions. The INTPs' dominant function (the first function to develop) is Ti, and our inferior function (the last function to develop) is Fe. Since the inferior function often doesn't develop until around midlife, it isn't unusual that people use (or appear to be using) their "demon function" instead (which in this case is Fi - another passive function). 
The tertiary function usually develops during early adulthood. INTPs' tertiary is Si. Where Se is sensation-seeking and action-oriented, Si tends to be more routine, thrifty, and minimalistic with regard to their physical habits and the material world.
As a tertiary function, it's main role is memory management. When our Ne fails to provide a novel solution, the Si takes over by reminding us of what has worked in the past. 

So maybe it's less about INTPs being patient, and more about us being passive and comfortable with inertia - making us appear patient even if we aren't?

Please, correct me if I made any blatant mistakes. I'm still pretty new to the whole functions thing and, like I said, I've got a fever.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Agelastos said:


> I've been home with a fever all week, so my brain is a bit addled. Anyway, I'm at my computer now, so I'll try to explain what I meant.
> 
> Te/Ti and Fe/Fi are the decision-making functions. Ti and Fi are both temperamentally passive functions. The INTPs' dominant function (the first function to develop) is Ti, and our inferior function (the last function to develop) is Fe. Since the inferior function often doesn't develop until around midlife, it isn't unusual that people use (or appear to be using) their "demon function" instead (which in this case is Fi - another passive function).
> The tertiary function usually develops during early adulthood. INTPs' tertiary is Si. Where Se is sensation-seeking and action-oriented, Si tends to be more routine, thrifty, and minimalistic with regard to their physical habits and the material world.
> ...


Sorry to hear that you've been sick. Hope you get better, soon.

I understand what you are saying now, but I still disagree. As you indicated, I think you may be confusing passivity for patience.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm surprised everyone's saying INTPs, I was ready to say ENTPs because they use Ne and Fe more than us. What's more, they seem funny and playful, they are the most sociable NT. INTPs are quiet and genuinely assume things to be false unless proven otherwise. IDK, I guess I'm very patient and can withhold my emotions provided the other person isn't pulling my heart out, throwing it on the ground, and clubbing it over and over. However, when I do get angry in that kind of situation, my face turns red and I stare at them half-furious, half-heartbroken. Of course, I'd obviously not trust them with my saying anything, and I am a master emotion bottler for that sort of thing. I am also quite accepting and show my skepticism in a non-attacking way, in a "Really? Here's what I think. Is there something I missed?" If you define patience as a collection under someone else acting stupid or offending me, yeah, I think I might be able to do very well. I also think I can do well at being open-ended in others' opinions provided they don't threaten someone else or I already have heard it before, thought about it, or I can prove it wrong myself.

ENTPs take what others say and find ways to transform it in a debate or find how useful it is to them. Using intuition and feeling externally, they are the most personable and open-minded, of all of the NTs. Tell me, what makes ENTPs less patient than INTPs?


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Not me. That's for damn sure. I would actually agree there is a "most" answer to this one, and it is INTP. E and J types tend to demand immediate results more than I and P types. So INTP would be most patient, ENTJ least patient, INTJ and ENTP in the middle. Of course, there is a difference between the types of impatience suffered by INTJ and ENTP; INTJ gets frustrated, ENTP just gets bored.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> Not me. That's for damn sure. I would actually agree there is a "most" answer to this one, and it is INTP. E and J types tend to demand immediate results more than I and P types. So INTP would be most patient, ENTJ least patient, INTJ and ENTP in the middle. Of course, there is a difference between the types of impatience suffered by INTJ and ENTP; INTJ gets frustrated, ENTP just gets bored.


Hmm... I get the bit about boring, and that makes sense. We get bored just a bit less than you guys do. I don't really think of my type as patient, I am patient mostly with people where I have some reason I want to be interested. Just courtesy, we can listen to chit chat. We really aren't happy about it, but, at least for me, Fe demands I respect them speaking in the same way I'd want it given to me. I can engage. I don't know how to not be listening to someone who is trying to talk to me. I guess we are the type most that at first needs to, but does, try to give an effort to be among people and be interested and go through to build patience. Also, we aren't needy and we don't vocalize our desires. Also, I've been acting like an INTJ being like "pulling through the boring things people have to say", but our search for knowledge can accommodate Fe in finding interest in last night's pop concert or sentences that begin with "You know what I hate?" Not our favorites, but we can evaluate it in our minds and philosophically or monosyllabically, whichever it comes to, answer to it. The INTJs have a random, perceiving inner world, so they can't fake sustained interest in things that don't completely interest them. In other situations we can be staring around thinking while someone else is speaking hours, and INTJs can absorb it for a while.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Math geek said:


> Hmm... I get the bit about boring, and that makes sense. We get bored just a bit less than you guys do. I don't really think of my type as patient, I am patient mostly with people where I have some reason I want to be interested. Just courtesy, we can listen to chit chat. We really aren't happy about it, but, at least for me, Fe demands I respect them speaking in the same way I'd want it given to me. I can engage. I don't know how to not be listening to someone who is trying to talk to me. I guess we are the type most that at first needs to, but does, try to give an effort to be among people and be interested and go through to build patience. Also, we aren't needy and we don't vocalize our desires. Also, I've been acting like an INTJ being like "pulling through the boring things people have to say", but our search for knowledge can accommodate Fe in finding interest in last night's pop concert or sentences that begin with "You know what I hate?" Not our favorites, but we can evaluate it in our minds and philosophically or monosyllabically, whichever it comes to, answer to it. The INTJs have a random, perceiving inner world, so they can't fake sustained interest in things that don't completely interest them. In other situations we can be staring around thinking while someone else is speaking hours, and INTJs can absorb it for a while.


See, I wasn't even patient enough to read all that.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> See, I wasn't even patient enough to read all that.


I said something interesting... If you said something interesting, I'd listen :sad:

I guess this proves it; I was patient enough to finish my thought. You weren't enough to read it. The most sociable NT lacks patience.


----------



## SherlockHouse (Jun 14, 2014)

Math geek said:


> I said something interesting... If you said something interesting, I'd listen :sad:
> 
> I guess this proves it; I was patient enough to finish my thought. You weren't enough to read it. The most sociable NT lacks patience.


OK, I read it now, but I don't know exactly what you are trying to say. I just think IPs are generally more patient than EJs, so it follows that INTP would be the most patient of the NT types on average. IPs require less and particularly less immediate external stimulation and/or validation than EJs. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

SherlockHouse said:


> OK, I read it now, but I don't know exactly what you are trying to say. I just think IPs are generally more patient than EJs, so it follows that INTP would be the most patient of the NT types on average. IPs require less and particularly less immediate external stimulation and/or validation than EJs. That's all I'm saying.


I see. Yeah, I can't really argue with that. all of the other NTs ask a question to revolve their studies around finding, and for all except the INTP, this question requires reference to life and the real world, so I guess you could say that's a distinct point of view that verifies a form of patience. Here's what I mean:
ENTJ: Are you with me?
INTJ: Will this work?
ENTP: How can this be improved?
INTP: Is this true?


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd say INTP.


----------



## The Trollmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Esfp.


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

And also....


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

INTJ like I am a Chinese man named Mao


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Elistra said:


> And also....


It kind of is. Diligence/Industria.

Not really the same thing as "hurry the fuck up", I know, but close enough.


----------



## SoulScream (Sep 17, 2012)

INTPs


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Math geek said:


> I'm surprised everyone's saying INTPs, I was ready to say ENTPs because they use Ne and Fe more than us. What's more, they seem funny and playful, they are the most sociable NT. INTPs are quiet and genuinely assume things to be false unless proven otherwise. IDK, I guess I'm very patient and can withhold my emotions provided the other person isn't pulling my heart out, throwing it on the ground, and clubbing it over and over. However, when I do get angry in that kind of situation, my face turns red and I stare at them half-furious, half-heartbroken. Of course, I'd obviously not trust them with my saying anything, and I am a master emotion bottler for that sort of thing. I am also quite accepting and show my skepticism in a non-attacking way, in a "Really? Here's what I think. Is there something I missed?" If you define patience as a collection under someone else acting stupid or offending me, yeah, I think I might be able to do very well. I also think I can do well at being open-ended in others' opinions provided they don't threaten someone else or I already have heard it before, thought about it, or I can prove it wrong myself.
> 
> ENTPs take what others say and find ways to transform it in a debate or find how useful it is to them. Using intuition and feeling externally, they are the most personable and open-minded, of all of the NTs. Tell me, what makes ENTPs less patient than INTPs?


Me? Patiant? ahahahaahahahahahahahahah. You're SOOOOO WRONG! I'm so impatient that even if i enjoy something passionately i'll want to switch to another thing if the results aren't coming fast.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Ninja_dude said:


> Me? Patiant? ahahahaahahahahahahahahah. You're SOOOOO WRONG! I'm so impatient that even if i enjoy something passionately i'll want to switch to another thing if the results aren't coming fast.


You misspelled patient. I advise sitting in a spelling class, writing down the word 100 times in a class. I understand that. Repetition is not my preferred type of learning. If it's patient working we're talking about, INTJs would win. That must be why a lot of ENTPs are 7w8. I have a bit of that desire to see results, but I can give it a try if I think it might work and try to analyze it, to gather information that might help me improve faster. Practice, though, has zero fun at the most. Often it is a negative number that deserves an exponential notation.


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

Math geek said:


> You misspelled patient. I advise sitting in a spelling class, writing down the word 100 times in a class. I understand that. Repetition is not my preferred type of learning. If it's patient working we're talking about, INTJs would win. That must be why a lot of ENTPs are 7w8. I have a bit of that desire to see results, but I can give it a try if I think it might work and try to analyze it, to gather information that might help me improve faster. Practice, though, has zero fun at the most. Often it is a negative number high


As you could see later in my post i did spell patient correctly. It's not even the fact that english is my 3rd language. It's that i overlook stuff while writing. Very often you might find me not writing the last letter in a word or misspelling like an idiot. I usually manage to edit those mistakes but sometimes i don't do it. Now i sort of described my potential impatience. I do actually like practice.(I might not get the results because when it comes to what i love i set high standards.) It's just sometimes i might lose the spark and want to switch to something else. It's not like i abandon it forever. Now if we're talking about random topics on the PerC or the media in general i switch activities very often and also act very impatiently. Oh and i think i was either 3w2 or 5wX something like that.


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

Ninja_dude said:


> As you could see later in my post i did spell patient correctly. It's not even the fact that english is my 3rd language. It's that i overlook stuff while writing. Very often you might find me not writing the last letter in a word or misspelling like an idiot. I usually manage to edit those mistakes but sometimes i don't do it. Now i sort of described my potential impatience. I do actually like practice.(I might not get the results because when it comes to what i love i set high standards.) It's just sometimes i might lose the spark and want to switch to something else. It's not like i abandon it forever. Now if we're talking about random topics on the PerC or the media in general i switch activities very often and also act very impatiently. Oh and i think i was either 3w2 or 5wX something like that.


Don't worry, I just found patiant as an example. My phone decided without my permission to post. I don't like music as much as I could because the conventions that make things easier bore me, when something is put into telling me exactly what to practice, how to practice, supplying me with every bit of information about it, with direct instructions. I don't learn anything new upon doing it thirty times in a week, I just see what went wrong and usually feel like I know what the mistake was and what optimal playing looks like, why even bother? Since that is my idea of practice, I really loathe the anything falling under "practice". I really need to be actively learning. Not learning? Not getting essential information? Ok, brain, your turn... I am fine with practice if I find an interesting challenge, fail or don't do great and need to try it over and over until I figure it out. Of course, I must be bad at something to move for a result. I lose the spark once I've analyzed something and I'm proficient, with not as much to think further. Doing a half-decent three legged race means little to me.


----------



## LadyKitty (Jun 3, 2014)

Patience... has never been one of my virtues. Way too big a spaz. My INTJ father is also remarkably impatient, but he's not spazzy, he's more 'on a mission'. Probably we should start meditating as a family or chanting mantras or something.


----------



## freistehend (Sep 20, 2014)

I think it really depends on the person, but based on the NTs I know IRL... probably ENTP..

But then again, this is because I've yet to see him lose his cool/expresses his frustration in front of others so far. The INTPs I know, seen them done it. Though it did take quite a lot for them to get to that stage.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

I really don't think any of us (NTs) are patient as defined as "to accept or tolerate delays". 
We're working on the solution to something and want it resolved, and want our ideas put into practice.

I think that the introverts will seem more patient because they don't verbalize their frustrations to others as much. When they hit a snag, I think the introvert is more likely to adopt the "back to the drawing board"/lone wolf approach.

The extroverts are more likely to hit others up for input. Our impatience is more visible to others.

On the whole, I agree with @niss , though. It's a maturity/experience thing.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

MsBossyPants said:


> I really don't think any of us (NTs) are patient as defined as "to accept or tolerate delays".
> We're working on the solution to something and want it resolved, and want our ideas put into practice.


I think that's more of a NTJ thing. As an NTP, I rarely feel the need to put my theories into practice. 
I barely even notice delays. I almost never become bored or lose my patience if I have to wait for someone or something, because I have my thoughts to keep me occupied.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

Agelastos said:


> I think that's more of a NTJ thing. As an NTP, I rarely feel the need to put my theories into practice.
> I barely even notice delays. I can wait for hours without losing my patience or becoming bored, because I have my thoughts to keep me occupied.


I think what's really going on here in this thread is merely a semantics argument about how we define "patience" and what constitutes patience/impatience. 

On one hand, if you "barely even notice delays", then you aren't reacting or not reacting to them. You're oblivious to the delay, and thus not actively chosing to be patient or impatient about it. On the other hand, being able to tune all that out could be taken as a sign of patience as an overall mindset, because you ARE oblivious to it. :happy:

Also, I take your point about NTP rarely feeling the need to put your theories into practice. Upon reflection, I see that. My drive for change pushes me to seek that, and I sometimes forget you don't think that way. :wink:


----------

